# Just horsing around.



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

Some of you may recall the Ichabod Crane tombstone I made last year featuring the Headless Horseman. I used a toy horse and doll Mrs. Doom brought home from the thrift store.



















Yesterday she came home with this fellow. It stands a whopping 19" tall.










It would make a heck of a tombstone, but since I've already done one, I'm looking for other suggestions. Or, if one of you want to try your hand at a horse-topped monument, let me know and we'll see if we can work out a deal.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Excellent job on the headless horseman horse, topper, thingy.
Not sure what I would do with the other horse. Maybe a set of batwings and a skelly/reaper type rider.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

It could certainly be corpsed or zombified as a decorative item for display.


----------



## ladysherry (Jan 25, 2012)

I would corspe it and make a coffin wagon for it to pull.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Ooooh, I like that idea. Maybe Mrs Doom could find a hearse for the corpse horse to pull.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Trigger.


----------



## R. Lamb (Oct 11, 2011)

Death rides a pale horse. 3 more and you have the four Riders.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

"Why the long face?"
I don't know how big your area is to work with, if it's reasonably large then maybe make an old horse drawn hearse for it to pull somewhere in the near to mid distance. You can make a cutout of a second horse in the same size, and maybe a slightly different pose to put on the far side of this horse, with both painted a dark, charcoal gray, and the hearse and passengers built to match it proportionately it could help make your cemetery look larger than it actually is. If the driver is a bucky or a corpsed body, you could have a scene all on it's own. You could add a boombox with a recording of horses pulling a cart. If you have the traditional plumes and such on the horse, a fan facing the horses would help give the horses some movement.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Love the tombstone, it's really beautiful!!!


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Such a cool stone, and made with such simple items! That's the mark of an excellent Haunter! :jol: Great work!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

That tombstone is fantastic, I want one now. I like the horse pulling a corpse cart, an old beat up wagon filled with bodies from the plague.


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks for all the suggestions. Unfortunately I only set up props inside my front windows or on the roof of my shed due to problems with theft so my space and depth of field are very limited.


----------

